# new tire questions



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

im looking to go with some new shoes on the brute. 2009 brute 750i. i am running 28 zilla's and i do like them but feel like im working to hard to get through holes when others are just going through with ease. i am looking at getting some outlaws. a few questions.

is there any difference in tread depth between 28" and 29.5 outlaws? what are everyones opinions between the 29.5" laws and 30" backs? if i go with the 30 backs i have 14" rims already so all i would need is the tire. whereas if i get the 29.5 laws i would have to get rims and tires. just want some opinions between the 2 tires. and also what would be the best clutch set up for the 29.5" laws or 30" backs


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I support Outlaws all the way however since you already have 14" wheels I say get the Backs...They are a great tire, you will be happy with either one though...

As far as the clutch setup goes I would say just pick up a red secondary and keep the maroon primary


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

I also forgot to ask if the 29.5's or 30's would fit without spacers. If not what spacers would I need to pick up.


----------



## RIVER RAT (Dec 11, 2009)

just put 31" Outlaws and be done with it you will love the ride quality


----------



## Bauman (Aug 20, 2010)

I just took off 29.5 outlaws and put 28 mudzilla's on my 06 660 yam havent really had time to hit any mud.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^I think your gonna be disappointed going from 29.5 Laws to 28 mudzillas.... just my $.02


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

filthyredneck08brute said:


> ^I think your gonna be disappointed going from 29.5 Laws to 28 mudzillas.... just my $.02


:agreed:


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

walker said:


> :agreed:


 X2....outlaws rule


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Brute, just my opinion but there's nothing wrong with your Zillas..put a VDI Copperhead ECU under the seat and wake your bike up. You certainly won't feel you're struggling! I like to ride some of the nastiest mud and slop you've ever seen and probably use 4 wheel drive less than 10% of the time. So far, best investment I've made.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

i ended up going with the 30 backs and so far i really like the tires. the only thing i dont like is how much top speed it takes away from. still doing some research into the clutching right now


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

im a outlaw fan, to me and where i ride they do better than any other tire,


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

bruteforce504 said:


> i ended up going with the 30 backs and so far i really like the tires. the only thing i dont like is how much top speed it takes away from. still doing some research into the clutching right now


If you need any help with clutching let me know. With a 30 inch true mud tire you going to lose top end no matter what cause they are not made for speed...If you want all you can get outta of it I would look into a full kit. You can get buy with just springs if you like though.

Congrats on your Silverbacks...I have had both and I like the Silverbacks the best. Outlaws are great though.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

yea i have the red secondary and marron primary. i think i am going to order the almond primary and 54g weights. do you know what the weights actually do and what changing then will do for the bike?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

bruteforce504 said:


> yea i have the red secondary and marron primary. i think i am going to order the almond primary and 54g weights. do you know what the weights actually do and what changing then will do for the bike?



You will like that set up...:saevilw: The lighter weights will give it a little more stall but NOT much so don't worry about that. It will hold a higher RPM before upshift as well. Let me know how you like it when you get done. I bet you will be VERY happy with the 54 gram and Almond primary. The 56 grams work well with it too.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

Will do. Hopefully I can get them in by Friday. I'll let ya know how I like them whenever I do get them in


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Bootlegger said:


> Congrats on your Silverbacks...I have had both and I like the Silverbacks the best. Outlaws are great though.


:agreed:


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

hey hondaguy in your pic is that laws on there? why did you swap from laws to silverbacks?


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

bruteforce504 said:


> hey hondaguy in your pic is that laws on there? why did you swap from laws to silverbacks?


Yea, I swapped from 31x9.5" Outlaws to the 30x9 Silverbacks mainly just to try something new and I was told by someone that has run both tires that the 30s floated less, and they do. The 30s are extremely planted in the water, the 30s at 5psi are more stable in deep water then the 31s were at 3psi with 3gal (24lbs roughly) of water in each tire. I really liked the 31s, but after trying the Silverbacks I highly doubt I'll ever own another set of Outlaws, expecially with the price difference. My bike is actually on 29.5s in the avatar pic though, I swapped tires for a ride with a friend cause he wanted to give the 31s a try. I didn't like the 29.5s on my bike at all, they were incredibly unstable in the water, and deeper water is a big part of my riding. They weren't much different then the 31s out of the water though.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

Cool man. I got my 30's with 7 psi right now. I think eventually I will put them down to 5psi. They didn't float on me to much really with 7psi in them.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

hey bootlegger. i got the almond primary and 54g weights in and wow. its like night and day compared to the red primary and no weights. i like it alot :bigok:


----------

